# Mike Mentzer's book?



## RandomBear (Mar 31, 2013)

I was thinking of buying 'High-intensity Training the Mike Mentzer Way' and 'The Wisdom of Mike Mentzer' . Has anybody read these books, followed the programs and diet inside and gained good results? And what are your views on the contents, is it good and worth the purchase?


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 31, 2013)

Mike Mentzer is a pioneer in the sport. Very intelligent man that knows his stuff!

Have read all his work as well as seen his seminars. Actually we have some here on AnaSCI


----------



## RandomBear (Mar 31, 2013)

What are some of the contents in the book? Like does he touch up on stuff like posing and nutrition also? I've only read arnold's encyclopedia of modern bodybuilding before. Also are there any other good books out there?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 31, 2013)

RandomBear said:


> What are some of the contents in the book? Like does he touch up on stuff like posing and nutrition also? I've only read arnold's encyclopedia of modern bodybuilding before. Also are there any other good books out there?



Hey bro, I think what admin was saying was that they have lots of good info on the board such as : http://www.anasci.org/vB/weight-lif...s/29223-mike-mentzer-training-experience.html

Use ANASCI search engine and you will find a plethora of articles. I also, noticed two of Dorian's books, him and Mentzer where nearly mirror images when it came to training.

Hawk


----------



## RandomBear (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------

